# Healing and Wellbeing > Study, Work and Welfare >  >  My job got Owned

## kc1895

I've been working for over 2 years as a data person at my job.   :Nerd:  I've enjoyed what I do and my boss is pleased with my work.  But last week, our entire department went through a training that would change and automate a lot of our data with a new software program.  What that means is all my current job functions will no longer be needed.  I'll be replaced by this new software (which most people will have administrative rights excluding me, since I won't need to report data if they could do it themselves).  While everyone was celebrating and praising the efficiency of a better workflow, I've been extremely miserable over the elimination of my job duties.  Although it is unlikely that I would get laid off, I cannot see what I'll be doing in the future.  I got owned big-time, but I should've seen it coming sooner or later.  ::(:

----------


## merc

It is always so great to be replaced with a machine. I worked in a factory that replaced many workers with machines. What was funny with the machines when something went wrong and say one small thing stopped working, the entire line was down for hours, where people would have adapted and kept the side that was working going so it wasn't completely down. Also, the machines were incapable of working any faster than they could go, but I guess they don't require wages and benefits.

----------


## Tinkerbell

> I've been working for over 2 years as a data person at my job.   I've enjoyed what I do and my boss is pleased with my work.  But last week, our entire department went through a training that would change and automate a lot of our data with a new software program.  What that means is all my current job functions will no longer be needed.  I'll be replaced by this new software (which most people will have administrative rights excluding me, since I won't need to report data if they could do it themselves).  While everyone was celebrating and praising the efficiency of a better workflow, I've been extremely miserable over the elimination of my job duties.  Although it is unlikely that I would get laid off, I cannot see what I'll be doing in the future.  I got owned big-time, but I should've seen it coming sooner or later.



Maybe this can be an opportunity to move ahead in your career field.  When our office automated/updated software, there were a lot of learning curve issues and I ended up being the go-to person in-house to problem solve.  It was cheaper than calling in the IT.  Look for those type of opportunities.  Good luck.

----------


## kc1895

I just created a business plan for my own promotion.  I'm going to practice and show my boss who's boss!  :Victory:

----------


## Tinkerbell

^Anything new, how did your plan go?

----------


## kc1895

I've been having a lot of self-doubts about it  ::(:   I already told my boss what I wanted and she told me I have to really justify making a new position.  I even applied to other positions within the organization, but I haven't heard back from them.  The good thing is that my boss is not against me, but whether or not I would be suitable to the needs of the department in the future.  Either way, I am very grateful to have a job.  Thank you God for a job.

----------

